# Problems with setup Nvidia driver



## Crabb (Jan 6, 2010)

[SOLVED]

Hi all! I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 with src(downloaded standard-supfile with csup)

I downloaded NVIDIA Driver here.

http://es.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/190.53/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-190.53.tar.gz

Descompressed the file.

I tried "make setup"

View this message:
http://img85.yfrog.com/img85/2731/driverg.png

What I do?
Lol, i dont know...
8.0 RELEASE is not CURRENT WTF?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 6, 2010)

Why don't you just install the driver using ports (x11/nvidia-driver)?

Re: current/stable/release: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## Crabb (Jan 7, 2010)

Im using pkg_add


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

You can't use pkg_add on the Nvidia driver. You'll have to use the port.

The port can't be packaged because of license issues.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 7, 2010)

The current version of the nvidia-driver you will install from ports is ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/195.22/ . Download and place the file in `# /usr/ports/distfiles`. Run `# pkg_add <nvidia-driver>` to install...


----------



## Crabb (Jan 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can't use pkg_add on the Nvidia driver. You'll have to use the port.
> 
> The port can't be packaged because of license issues.



Im using pkg_add for download binaries not install nvidia driver...

You says me: cant use pkg_add, install for ports, i think, Why exists the nvidia .tar.gz?


----------



## Crabb (Jan 7, 2010)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> The current version of the nvidia-driver you will install from ports is ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/FreeBSD-x86/195.22/ . Download and place the file in `# /usr/ports/distfiles`. Run `# pkg_add <nvidia-driver>` to install...



I'll back install for ports, I'll try.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Crabb said:
			
		

> Im using pkg_add for download binaries not install nvidia driver...
> 
> You says me: cant use pkg_add, install for ports, i think, Why exists the nvidia .tar.gz?



Because that's the "source" the port uses.


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi of new, add news.
I installed the nvidia driver this port x11/nvidia-driver
/boot/loader.conf

```
agp_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```
/etc/rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf
http://pastebin.com/m1beca846
...

/var/log/
http://pastebin.com/m76f8a67d


```
kldload
kldload: cant load nvidia : File exists
kldload: cant load agp: File exists
```

In xorg, error.
Fatal screen not found
The version of driver installed 195.2x
The version of nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings is 195.30 
Thanks for help
What I do?
Im compiled the driver with agp freebsd driver.


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

Add

Message error the startx.


```
NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiaactl (no such file or directory)
NVIDIA: Failed to inicializate the NVIDIA kernel module.
Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details.
Aborting
Screens found but none have a usable configuration
Fatal server error:
no screen found
```

I dont know, if the compiled is error for no stop?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you have xorg.conf in /etc/X11? Run `# Xorg -configure`
To tune your xorg.conf... You can install /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig.


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Try building without FreeBSD agp driver option. And please paste your [cmd=""]dmesg[/cmd] output.


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Do you have xorg.conf in /etc/X11? Run `# Xorg -configure`
> To tune your xorg.conf... You can install /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig.



...
I used #Xorg -configure this begin for use nv...
The nvidia-xconfig used in replace the xorg.conf for the nvidia tool... (Not error)


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Try building without FreeBSD agp driver option. And please paste your [cmd=""]dmesg[/cmd] output.



I did the build driver with AGP Freebsd...

http://pastebin.com/m28c84be7

I verify the /dev/nvidiatcl Not found
/dev/nvidiaX not found

WTF?


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, you need to `# kldload nvidia`.....


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Well, you need to `# kldload nvidia`.....



Can you know read?...

nvidia_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf

nvidia.ko is charged...


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 9, 2010)

If you compiled your nvidia-driver "without" agp. Then remove 
	
	



```
agp_load="YES"
```
 from your /boot/loader.conf


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, mmm for all...

No such files
/dev nvidiaX
/dev/atactl this files includes in x11/nvidia-driver 
I dont know...


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Crabb said:
			
		

> Can you know read?...
> 
> nvidia_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf
> 
> nvidia.ko is charged...



ECANTPARSE.

Looks like you need another version of nvidia-driver as 195.22 doesn't attach, check release notes for other versions to see if you card is supported.


----------



## Crabb (Jan 9, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> ECANTPARSE.
> 
> Looks like you need another version of nvidia-driver as 195.22 doesn't attach, check release notes for other versions to see if you card is supported.



I try to install nvidia-driver-173, equal.

My card is Nvidia 7300 is supported since very time


----------



## multibyte (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Crabb

You could try to build the x11/nvidia-driver without 
linux compatibility support or if you need it check if
the prerequisites are met.

/usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README
Chapter 5. or
http://us.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/190.53/README/chapter-05.html

To rebuild the driver without linux support
make deinstall, make config, make install ...

I had the same problem with a nvidia 7300 GT PCIe.
Building the driver without linux support did the trick.


----------



## Crabb (Jan 10, 2010)

*Finish post, ready*

I tried the option, compiling not linux binary, failed. I tried reinstall the FreeBSD and use standard-supfile for /src/, now work. Finish post, thansk for help... 
Add:

If you deactive agp_load in /boot/loader.conf has it got sense? I compiled driver with freebsd agp gart support.... the nvidia _load only charged the module of nvidia not agp ...


----------



## kolbycrouch (Jan 18, 2010)

Your kernel source tree was probably newer than your running kernel.
I had this problem running stable and current, always make sure to build and install the kernel from your tree.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 10, 2010)

*[solved]*

Sorry all, the nvidia-drivers is easy install, but, my brain not work fine in this time :stud


```
$ cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && su
# echo "linux_enable="YES" >> /etc/rc.conf && make install clean
```
[Select to AGP_* in dmenu], [With STABLE sources kernel not work, downloaded current sources kernel (standard-supfile)]

```
# echo "nvidia_load="YES" >> /boot/loader.conf
```
Actually using FBSD8.0-amd64 the AGP module is activated default, dont need add agp_load="YES" into loader.conf

Add linprocfs to fstab


```
linproc  /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```

Mount linprocfs and load nvidia.ko

```
# mount linproc && kldload nvidia
```

Generate a xorg.conf file and copy /root/xorg.conf.new into /etc/X11/{xorg.conf}

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Add these lines in xorg.conf file


```
Section "Device"
Option "NvAGP" "2"
Driver "nvidia"
```
Now, you can use the nvidia-driver 

Thanks all (This post is a zombie post, i havent got a pc since... 2009-2010 just)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2010)

If you don't use any linux applications (like linux-flashplayer for instance) you can remove the linux support. It's not necessary for the driver to work.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

What is the FREEBSD_AGP option? Without it will my agp geforce 4800ti not work?

If this is the case, surely this option should be enabled by default.


----------



## adamk (Aug 11, 2010)

The nvidia driver can either use the AGP support in the FreeBSD kernel or the drivers own AGP support.  Some chipsets might be more stable with one vs. the other.  Just as the description for FREEBSD_AGP says, it will use the FreeBSD AGP GART driver (assuming, of course, it's compiled into the kernel or loaded).

Adam


----------

